# Magnum Boots where to get online or in canada?



## trencher (5 Mar 2008)

Im looking for a place to order up some magnum steel toes to replace mine. Were can i order them online or any shops in ottawa or gagetown ?


----------



## BullDog (5 Mar 2008)

Just go to the Hi-Tec.com website, enter your postal code, and you'll see a list of authorized Magnum suppliers in your area.

http://www.hi-tec.com/ca/local.php

In Canada, you have 3 choices for Magnums with safety toes:

- Stealth 8" (steel toe)
- Midnite Plus 6" (steel toe)
- Typhoon 6" (composite toe)


----------



## Eric_911 (5 Mar 2008)

R Nicholls sells Magnums also, and they have an Ottawa store.

http://www.rnicholls.com/catalog.php?view=bysupplier&id=Magnum&lang=en


----------



## trencher (5 Mar 2008)

Thanks very much guys 

I will try them tomorrow.


----------



## Redeye (5 Mar 2008)

Marks Work Wearhouse in Fredericton (on Regent Street if I remember right) sells them.


----------



## COBRA-6 (5 Mar 2008)

http://www.ottawasafety.ca/

Magnums, SWATs, Danner, Bates...


----------



## medaid (5 Mar 2008)

3 Vets in Vancouver and DS Tactical in New Westminster BC


----------



## trencher (5 Mar 2008)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Marks Work Wearhouse in Fredericton (on Regent Street if I remember right) sells them.



Perfect im going to head to town now. thanks very much


----------



## trencher (5 Mar 2008)

Well went to mark work warehouse. The guy working did not know much about it. But looks like i can posibly Sp-Ord them.

I wish they had them in stock tho . :'(


----------



## medicineman (5 Mar 2008)

There's a place on the North Side of Fredericton - Pro-Am Outfitters if I recall, just across the Burton Bridge from Gagetown that have a fairly decent selection of Danners, Hi-Tec's, etc.

MM


----------



## Redeye (6 Mar 2008)

trencher said:
			
		

> Well went to mark work warehouse. The guy working did not know much about it. But looks like i can posibly Sp-Ord them.
> 
> I wish they had them in stock tho . :'(



Sorry about that - I know they did carry them, I bought a pair there a couple of years ago.  I guess I should have prefaced my response - though I don't see why they would have stopped selling them.

+1 on Pro Am as well.  If you know what size you want, you might also want to try eBay.  I buy most of my Go Faster boots on there because the wholesale prices on Danners are so good.


----------



## Morewithless (26 Apr 2008)

I just purchased a pair at the Mark's Work Warehouse beside Cdn Tire in Oromocto.  They also had Magnum desert boots.


----------



## DirtyDog (28 Apr 2008)

Well, if you come anywhere near Pet, Valley Workwear in Pembroke sells a ton of Magnums.


----------



## Scratch_043 (28 Apr 2008)

Mark's in Oromocto does carry them, but I've noticed that they don't have as many sizes as they used to, so if you're a common size, you might have to wait for them to get a new shippment. worth a look though. They're $140 there, if I recall correctly (15% military discount too)


----------



## NL_engineer (28 Apr 2008)

ToRN said:
			
		

> Mark's in Oromocto does carry them, but I've noticed that they don't have as many sizes as they used to, so if you're a common size, you might have to wait for them to get a new shippment. worth a look though. They're $140 there, if I recall correctly (15% military discount too)



They have more sizes in the store in Fredie  :


----------



## armyvern (29 Apr 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> They have more sizes in the store in Fredie  :



He went into the Freddy store, but they had none.

That being said, Marks in Oromocto is pretty quick to get boots in should they not have the size -- I've seen them get ordered and be in within the week for us to go pick them up.

Are you still here or are you home now??


----------



## Proud Canadian (30 Apr 2008)

I have been happy with domsoutdoor.com, excellent service.  Landed here in NS the cost was $150, plus 16 shipping, plus 28 duty/taxes for 2 pair of magmun stealths and never waited more than 7 business days.  Great that our CDN buck is pretty well on par.


----------



## trencher (26 Feb 2009)

Hey guys

Sorry im back lol. Im trying to get some safety boots and im having no sussces. Has anyone ordered them from online.

Freddy does not have safety boot and will not bring in just one pair they told me.


----------

